

Web video stats: December 2010 - jon_dahl
http://zencoder.com/encoder-blog/2010/12/31/web-video-stats-december-2010/

======
jfb
I want to meet the people encoding _to_ MPEG-4 Part II and punch them in the
junk. After their checks clear, I mean.

------
thomaspun
Good to see H.264 being mainstream :) Just wondering who needs VP6 output?

~~~
jon_dahl
Honestly, I think the main reason is inertia. Some of our customers started
using VP6 back in 2007-2008, and don't want to simultaneously support two
codecs. They generally want to switch down the road, but it will take a bit of
work to re-encode their backlog.

Licensing is the other issue: VP6 is royalty-free, while H.264 isn't.

------
drawkbox
Good info, similarly the Unity 3D Web Player stats gives an insight into
hardware and video specs: <http://unity3d.com/webplayer/hardware-stats.html>

Great for gauging hardware of the casual (web) gamer. Sadly, lots of Intel
945's still out there...

~~~
ugh
Sadly?

~~~
drawkbox
Lots of the Intel cards are low bar OEM, have little video memory and only
really support fixed function pipelines rather than shader models. So you
can't make stuff look as good and the bottom end of the market dictates how
much stuff you can do 'mainstream'. Meaning lots of cards can't handle shaders
which improve rendering quality immensely and put it on the GPU.

------
aw3c2
That's creepy. If you make a post here at HN it will get fetched and displayed
on linked site too.

